# Antiviren-Hersteller bieten kostenlosen LNK-Schutz



## Newsfeed (27 Juli 2010)

Angesichts sich ausbreitender LNK-Schädlinge ist es allerhöchste Zeit sich zu schützen. Mit G Data und Sophos springen gleich zwei AV-Hersteller in die Bresche, die der ausbleibende Patch von Microsoft hinterlässt. Doch nur eines der beiden Tools arbeitete im Kurztest zuverlässig. Unterdessen werden langsam Fälle mit Infektionen über die LNK-Lücke bekannt, etwa bei Firmen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

